# Bledsoe progressing toward return this season



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> The Suns players and staff get a pick-me-up at every practice and when they walk through the training room.
> 
> They have been seeing rehabilitating point guard Eric Bledsoe taking shots on the court and running on a treadmill.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...bledsoe-progressing-toward-return-season.html


----------

